# The music videos of personality cafe members



## HandiAce (Nov 27, 2009)

DanseMacabre said:


> I only had my first lesson yesterday, so uh, that's why I.... sound like I do....
> But still, come on. IT'S AN ACCORDION~!!
> 
> ACCORDION!?
> ...


That accordion had me chuckling the whole time. :laughing: You definitely deserve a spot in the *E*NFP group! 

And thanks! I really like playing that guitar piece. I've been listening to a lot of finger-style guitar lately just because the sounds that some musicians produce out of that instrument are amazing.


----------



## Hiccups24-7 (Oct 17, 2009)

I really don't know ...why...






I guess this highlights how I'm moving away from music... time to admit I suck and try something new.


----------



## Iggy Hazard (May 20, 2010)

*Sometimes, my inner ENFP side takes over and I do stuff like this:*

YouTube - Derangityville 7: Doom Songs of Derangity Doom

*Even INTJs have an inner GIR. :crazy:*


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

DanseMacabre said:


> And finally, this is me playing and singing Regina Spektors song "Better"
> 
> Better


AWESOME! How did I not see that earlier?!?


----------



## Jorge (Aug 5, 2009)

HandiAce said:


> Did a few takes on this one, but I'm pretty satisfied with this one. This is a song called Knock On Wood by a guitarist named Justin King.
> 
> YouTube - Justin King's Knock On Wood Cover


I hate you


----------



## AirMarionette (Mar 13, 2010)

I've saved some of these into my iTunes, hope you don't mind.

A couple of short songs, products of jam sessions -
despite being sonically indecipherable, the lyrics are legitimate: Download orion (the alien song).mp3 from Sendspace.com - send big files the easy way

and: Download space cowboys.mp3 from Sendspace.com - send big files the easy way
(the song of a futuristic cowboy flying in space on a time-train with a harmonica... or so).


----------



## thehigher (Apr 20, 2009)

AirMarionette said:


> I've saved some of these into my iTunes, hope you don't mind.
> 
> A couple of short songs, products of jam sessions -
> despite being sonically indecipherable, the lyrics are legitimate: Download orion (the alien song).mp3 from Sendspace.com - send big files the easy way
> ...


as soon as i saw your name i thought "metal rod/flute". I hope it's in there. *clicks button*


----------



## walkawaysun09 (Mar 13, 2010)

FL Studio made song remix of Earthbound...Threed. I did it years ago, still feel proud of my horror soundtrack work on it.

YouTube - Zombies in Threed (Remix)


----------



## HandiAce (Nov 27, 2009)

More fun on hitting the guitar. :crazy:


----------



## Jorge (Aug 5, 2009)

HandiAce said:


> YouTube - The Umptenth Cover Of Drifting
> 
> More fun on hitting the guitar. :crazy:


You're a retard. You know that right?

:crying:


----------



## Kitten (Mar 28, 2010)

HandiAce said:


> YouTube - The Umptenth Cover Of Drifting
> 
> More fun on hitting the guitar. :crazy:


Wow... you're amazing! O_O;; I don't play guitar, so I'm probably not a very good judge on what's considered really good guitar playing, but... XDD;; I just think that's so great how you were able to add all the other little percussion effects with it!

I've finally gotten some videos of me playing the piano on the internet! ^^ All three of these are relatively easy/simple to play, but hey, it's better than nothing... expect moar piano videos from me in the future. :3

Yeaaaars ago, I kind of half composed a song on the whim. It's mostly just repeating the same set of chords in different ways, so I kind of just messed around with them here:





Does anybody here play the Silent Hill videogames? I don't, but I absolutely love the main theme... <3 ESPECIALLY THE ENDING PARTS! 8D





Aaaand, both the simplest one of the all and the most beautiful of them all:





This song proves that sometimes it's the simplest things that are stunningly beautiful. ...And thank goodness this one was simple, 'cause I didn't have the sheet music for it.. so I had to write it out myself! ^^;; (If anybody wants the sheet music for it, I can give you a scan of what I wrote. o.o)


----------



## Danse Macabre (Oct 30, 2009)

Kitten said:


> Wow... you're amazing! O_O;; I don't play guitar, so I'm probably not a very good judge on what's considered really good guitar playing, but... XDD;; I just think that's so great how you were able to add all the other little percussion effects with it!
> 
> I've finally gotten some videos of me playing the piano on the internet! ^^ All three of these are relatively easy/simple to play, but hey, it's better than nothing... expect moar piano videos from me in the future. :3
> 
> ...


I like your chords!!! Also, have you played the Super Mario theme? It's so much fun in the piano! You should learn it xD

Here is something I wrote this morning...






I believe it's quite heavily influenced by Tchaikovsky. I love how humorous and light so many of his Concertos are ^_^


----------



## thehigher (Apr 20, 2009)

DanseMacabre said:


> I like your chords!!! Also, have you played the Super Mario theme? It's so much fun in the piano! You should learn it xD
> 
> Here is something I just did this morning...
> 
> ...


still want you to marry me. wait have i said that before? k fuck it. im saying it now.


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

HandiAce said:


> YouTube - The Umptenth Cover Of Drifting
> 
> More fun on hitting the guitar. :crazy:


Dude...that's awesome!
I've always wanted to learn slap-style, though my only steel string guitar is pretty crappy -_-
Did you teach yourself?


----------



## NightSkyGirl (Apr 11, 2010)

Wow, we have a lot of people with talent here! You guys are awesome.


----------



## Kitten (Mar 28, 2010)

DanseMacabre said:


> I like your chords!!! Also, have you played the Super Mario theme? It's so much fun in the piano! You should learn it xD
> 
> Here is something I wrote this morning...
> 
> ...


No, can't say I've ever played the Super Mario theme before. o.o XDDD But I'll keep it in mind! It'll have to wait though, 'cause I'm busy trying to perfect a certain song right now, and then two more after I'm done with it... and then hopefully that song you played from "The Piano" earlier! <3 

Your composition is great! I can't believe you can do that in just one morning! O_O;; I wish I could compose like that... but my compositions are few and far between, and aren't that great... (Thanks for complimenting my chords, though! :3)

I am looking forward towards more musical videos from you! roud:

EDIT:: Oh yeah, and I LOVE your accent! :'DDD


----------



## HandiAce (Nov 27, 2009)

Nyx said:


> Dude...that's awesome!
> I've always wanted to learn slap-style, though my only steel string guitar is pretty crappy -_-
> Did you teach yourself?


Thanks! And yes. Entirely self-taught. My dad doesn't know how to play anything on guitar except some open chords which he taught me first. I'm using his guitar in this video which has some pretty heavy strings on it which are harder to tap I think. I pretty much own it now XD

As for your steel string guitar, try putting a fresh new set of stings on it and see if that helps :wink: What kind of model is it?


----------



## Danse Macabre (Oct 30, 2009)

Here's my band (Ambient Soup LOL) covering Portishead's Glory Box. I'm the lead singer. Also playing THE PIANO ACCORDION TEEHEE!

Glory Box


----------



## HandiAce (Nov 27, 2009)

This is a redo of my Knock On Wood cover. I think it sounds better and a slower tempo makes it sound more like music :crazy:


----------



## Kitten (Mar 28, 2010)

I wish I'd stop getting so nervous while playing piano in front of a camcorder... @[email protected]
But anyways, here's the song that plays during the Pixar movie "Up", in the beginning when they're showing Carl and Ellie's married life. I dunno why you can't seem to find any other videos of this version of the song, but here it is! I am SO sorry about the mistakes I make later in the song... I videotaped 13 takes of playing this song, and I kept getting nervous and making stupid mistakes in every one of them. The farther along I get during a song, the more nervous I get. XD But ah well... here it is!






*facepalms at the mistakes* T_T


----------

